# jd 6810 forage harvester



## stephanbrits (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi, I have a john deere 6810 forage harvester and if I cut silage the harvester is blocking in front of its korn cracker, what could be the problem? Can any one help


----------



## stephanbrits (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi, I have a john deere 6810 forage harvester and if I cut silage the harvester is blocking in front of its korn cracker, what could be the problem? Can any one help


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The most common problem with late harvesting of corn silage is that the feed roll is not aggressive enough to force the chop back into the cracker.

I would recommend you check Lancaster Parts and Equipment, download their aftermarket PDF catalog, and take a look at the aggressive feed roll they have for the 6000 series.


----------

